# Attention: TO ALL WHO TOOK A Covid-19 Injection/Vaccine or multiples there of....



## thirteenknots

Countermeasures Injury Compensation Program (CICP) | HRSA 

National Vaccine Injury Compensation Program | HRSA 


This is just the beginning to exposing/compensating/prosecuting those who were 
injured/killed and bringing to justice those who perpetrated this Global Crime !!!


----------



## thirteenknots

COVID Vaccine Data - OpenVAERS 


*1,357,937 Reports Through July 22, 2022 and climbing exponentially.

THIS IS THE BIGGEST CRIME OF THE CENTURY !!!! *


----------



## thirteenknots

Aug 2nd, 2022
Nurse coerced into taking the Vaccine posts REAL regrets !!!!

Vaxxine-Injured Healthcare Worker Speaks Out... My Unvaccinated Friends ‘Were the Smart Ones’ (bitchute.com)


----------



## crush

I think we will ALL get some sort of compensation unless you were in on the deception. Those who said no to the jab got fired or lost their businesses and their income and so much more. Karma is real!


----------



## crush

The most recent #VAERS data shows that a 9-year-old died in #California 2 weeks after getting one dose of a #Pfizer vaccine against #COVID19.
The female child had no listed preexisting conditions and was not hospitalized.


----------



## Soccermaverick

These laws were in acted in 1986 as part of the National Vaccine Injury act.. 

Go pedal your ignorance elsewhere.  Feckless posts are just a cry for  help


----------



## espola

Soccermaverick said:


> These laws were in acted in 1986 as part of the National Vaccine Injury act..
> 
> Go pedal your ignorance elsewhere.  Feckless posts are just a cry for  help


What's your point?


----------



## thirteenknots

Soccermaverick said:


> These laws were in acted in 1986 as part of the National Vaccine Injury act..
> 
> Go pedal your ignorance elsewhere.  Feckless posts are just a cry for  help



You seem upset, denial of a mistake and subsequent anger will not change
the " Road " you took.

Just take the info and pass it along.  You'll be a much happier person for that.


----------

